# Elephant Purple



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 5, 2010)

Okay I have this on GP..but will put it here for anyone interested. 
Our mother plant came from a friend, whose brother apparently went in with others to acquire the infamous..seeds from BC. *I have never had an experience with any seed bank or seed source, so I cannot comment on them in any way.

Our mother is no longer with us, but was probably two months or more...
She was in some form of rockwool, broken up medium, I am not familiar with and grown from a clone taken off the first plant, grown from seed. I have no idea what the friend used in terms of nutes. 
His growing conditions were not so good, but indoors...


Day #1
12/13/2009 
Elephant Purple, two plants, one adult and one teen came to my house...My b/f who does all the initial cutting of clones took about 15 starts off of the tall plant, and using clone x, placed in the EZ Cloner. 

They took longer than normal to develop roots. Generally my plants take no less than 7 days and no more than 14 days, but she took about 3 weeks. 

These are photos of the mother. *


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 5, 2010)

*This is Part of ELEPHANT PURPLE*.........Information...
Photo One: Elephant Teen, Elephant Clones from first cutting, and Now Rooted In Veg 

So, as usual, I got bumped off my internet trying to post...
so here is another try...
These photos show, transplanted and when she mutated and out of mutation...
RO water, Sunshine#4 soil, Cutting Edge Veg Food, normal measurements, 14 hour flouros. All timed and fed twice a day.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 5, 2010)

So the 2nd photos are one month from transplant into pots. I think that was about 01/13/2010.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 6, 2010)

*This is ELEPHANT PURPLE. The plants are ready to be transplanted into larger pots and go into the Flower Shed. 
*
So, we have nursed these to good health and today, they will be transplanted to Hydro Flower Shed, Flipped and clones were cut for outdoor grow and are in the EZ Cloner. Will take those photos tomorrow...
Still on Cutting Edge Pre Flower nutes, timed feed and lights. Temp controlled shed. 

Any one with questions, please ask..I am not shy.....and I like sharing any information that I might be able to share about my grows....


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 7, 2010)

They look good man. I can't wait to see some late flower cola shots.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 7, 2010)

How's it my GP sister?  I am looking forward to seeing how this comes out. This is a strain I have been wanting to check out for a while. My bro Q had a bead on this but it has since vanished. Hard to say when we might run into it next. Welcome to MP!


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Photo One: ELEPHANT PURPLE IN THE MIDDLE TRAY (close up) TRANSPLANTED TO FLOWER SHED
Photo Two: ELEPHANT PURPLE shown in middle tray and the trays surrounding it. *


Okay, well yesterday my partner and b/f transplanted them and flipped them to the 12 hours. It is kind of hard to get a good shot of them, cause they are in tray 2, in between, tray one, which is Oddyssey at 7 weeks and tray 3 at 3 weeks, which is GDP and Lavendar. 
The Oddyssey suffered thru several bug situations, and a bit over over nutes. Usually she is twice as big. 

The 'Elephant Purple' is doubled up in pots. We got her, primarily for the upcoming outdoor grow, so this tray in hydro, has been the initial learning period, about the strain. We took her, from a somewhat sickly plant, to a healthy one..YAY! So, the next few weeks will show us a bit more. Normally, we do not double up anything in pots, but ran out of room this time and were not even sure, we would make it this far, but we have. 

Elephant is on Cutting Edge, flowering food, normal strength, RO Water, Sunshine #4, temp controlled, tube fed timed twice daily feed. Nothing extra. 1000 W. lumens, sort of a SOG...but I trim them out a bit through out the grow. We do not top.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 7, 2010)

*ELEPHANT PURPLE CLONES< 2ND CLONES CUT AND FOR THE OUTDOOR PLANTS
*
These clones were just cut and are on rooting food. Normally with our clones, they might take a day to stand up and wave. The 'Elephant Purple', stood up, without too much wilt by the next morning. 

These would normally be on 18 hour lights, but we have them on 14, because they are going to go outdoor, eventually. 

One thing, I do know about this strain, is that, she is very hardy. 

If we can keep the bugs and powder mildew from encroaching, we will be good...but we are prepared for most anything. 
Normally, I clone in the veg shed, however these are in the house, due to space.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 7, 2010)

*(Showing the other plants that I am growing that are not ELEPHANT PURPLE)*

*In tray one, on the prior photos, is my queen, Oddyssey. I thought you might like to see a couple photos of this strain, so here she is.....She has about a week and a half to go, before flushing....
Normally twice as big. *
_Oddyssey is supposedly 100% Indica. I saw someone review it on a dispensary sight and they were totally off...It is a sweet bubble berry aroma and rumored to be a White Widow Cross out of Hopenet in San Francisco, with totally dense, glistening Ka Thud nugs and nice colas, bigger than this normally. _
Until recently she was resistant to all but mites and even the mites did not harm the plant much. 
couch lock, mind numbing medicinal buzz, great for anxiety, restless legs syndrome and some migraine issues. 
Yield varies from 56g to 98 g per plant, in hydroponics. I have no idea what she will do outdoors....We have low ceiling sheds. When she is ripe, I describe her as fat, drunken ladies....

I have been growing Oddyssey for over a year, and the only plant, I love to trim......hence nicknamed...Spider Cali....for the sticking to anything around me..like Spider Man...

I have grown this strain in both soil and previously hydroton clay pebbles and rock wool...Once in a while used Mother of All Bud,,,but did not see much difference. Switched all trays out of pebbles to soil about 7 months ago. (I got tired of slipping on and kneeling on pebbles and cleaning pebbles...as did my b/f who had done it for too many years....)


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 7, 2010)

*(This is Oddyssey in the veg shed. She is also doubled up.) This is showing the other strain that I am growing, and focused on...primarily along with EP) *

We actually had one anomally tray of this strain, that produced siamese twins from one plant, in six of the pots...so six sets of twins....We had a poor lighting issue, that may have caused the mutation, but have not been able to duplicate it. 
That is not the case in these pots. We just had space problems this time around...

So, that gives you all an idea of what my life is composed of, when I am not cooking and doing artwork or hiking or whatever I do.....
Currently, I do all of the harvest on all trays by myself. We like to trim clean and not offer stem or leaves to patients.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 7, 2010)

Sooo, no purple elephant??? 


Bummerrrr.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 7, 2010)

*For anyone whom, I may have confused, this thread was started at the suggestion of someone on this forum site. It is primarily to show the progression of the strain:
ELEPHANT PURPLE*

I have shown the other strains to give an idea of my other strains, that I am currently growing. We have grown many strains in our years of working with medicinal cannabis. We like strains, that are strong, heavy Ka Thud Nugs. 
We will be discontinuing Lavendar and GDP and focusing on Oddyssey and EP in the next few months, and hopefully adding a few new ones......


----------



## nvthis (Feb 7, 2010)

CaliWildViolet420 said:
			
		

> THIS WHOLE THREAD IS BASED ON ELEPHANT PURPLE>>>>you have to read the threads...silly....
> I am showing what else I am growing here.....


 
lol! Haha! I actually thought to myself: _SHEESH! To bad about the thread name then.._

So, elephant purple.. Is it safe to think that is the same as purple elephant? :confused2: 



			
				CaliWildViolet420 said:
			
		

> *This is Oddyssey Not Elephant Purple*


 
This was a little misleading. Just don't shoot me for chrissakes!


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 8, 2010)

Since there is very little strain information on the strain, Elephant or Elephant Purple, I cannot answer any questions about it, until I have completed the full grow process. 
It comes from the BC Seed Bank  apparently. I got them as a plant and we cut clones.

Thanks Buddy Luv, will keep you posted...


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 16, 2010)

(This thread was set up originally for just the Elephant Purple, but I have completed about three full grows since I started that thread initially on another forum...So putting it all here....
NEXT POST ON THIS WILL BE THE ELEPHANT PURPLE IN THE MIDDLE TRAY)

Okay so,,,,,I will do my best to explain...For now, I have the borg under control.....
Tray One is all Oddyssey, flushing and was going to start trim, but will give it a few more days....He wants red hairs...but she is showing, that she is ready...

(I got the mites under control...hahahaha....so i think...., but will be bombing consecutively after I harvest this tray.....at this point,,,there is no other course,,and it is his desire to do that....)

I have had three, completed from clone, to finish and harvest trays since I started growing EP...Elephant takes longer to do it all...but I have a feeling the end result will be good.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 16, 2010)

Elephant Purple is in the middle tray (tray two) of the flowering shed. Right now, it is virtually a SOG.

All, doubled up Elephant Purple, only 2 weeks old, entering the 3rd week and tall.....She is persnickety...Once the lights go on...She fluffs up...but the lights off, and she kind of has to take a big nap.....One Oddyssey in the front in that tray and I have no idea why....I guess he just needed to put her there...

She is doing well...in the middle tray and we shall see........definitely Sativa...definitely a fighter and strong...and not meant for a low ceiling shed in Hydro....She will have to be tied down....if she keeps going at this rate......

Fortunately, for the next set of clones for her, that are in the EZ Cloner, they are going outside and into the smart pots. She needs a lot of room to grow, cause her lower branches, like to grow full and out.
Of course, she could be trimmed back and tied up to push them upward...but this is going to be an interesting strain to figure out...all of the particulars...
We can only hope that the claims are true.....

This is a very healthy plant and if you have followed all the things this plant has gone thru, from early flower, back to veg, to powder mildew, to mutation...to now....She is a fighter.....Now, we just need quality.

This plant has been on nothing extra, just the 'Cutting Edge' appropriate for each life cycle. RO water, Sunshine #4 soil. Pete's (ON GP forum) Powder Mildew recipe and it works...tho, we have to do it a few times...

Fed twice daily on a timer, on light timers...Sheds are kept at about 78*, with full fans running for ventilation. Heater and air conditioner if we have a sudden heat wave, which is not likely...Humidity has not been an issue. The mites that attacked the Oddyssey have not yet shown themselves on her...so preventative will happen for that issue...
I have actually taken out the plants to inspect the lower stems and leaves for both mites and eggs...with magnifying glass. I also have a microscope.....not a great one, but it works....
She does not appear to have any current nutrient issues either....

Hydrogen Peroxide in a diluted solution, spray bottle on hand for any algae or presence of possible mold...NONE has appeared....


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tray Three, 5 GDP in the front and all the rest, the taller ones in back are 4 Lavendar....All Healthy and just into the 5th week now....


Same conditions for all the trays....This time, GDP does not have any nutrient issues...No signs of mites on these either...however as stated..preventative, coming up after the harvest of tray one.....in several days...

Lavendar is a sativa and I wish I could keep her, she probably should be tied down, cause my sheds are not tall...but she is so healthy and pretty....not going to restrict her. As long as she does not get into the lights...all will go well.....

SO THERE YOU HAVE IT - My busy life...hahahhaa.

In addition to the flower shed, we have about nine or ten, Oddyssey in Veg in the Veg shed. They are doubled up in pots and I have the OUTDOOR ELEPHANT PURPLE clones in the EZ Cloner, on an 18 hour light cycle.
They have just begun to root...Had some PM issues, but used Pete's recipe (GP Forum) and they responded well.

I have 49 smart pots, on my roof, that D washed this weekend for outdoor. We are using 24 and tenant the others are his.....
I have high grade soil mix coming from a master grower of other plants.....who owns a feed and seed, nursery, garden store in the next town over. This soil mix basically combines all the ingredients similar to the recipe you can find on SubCools posts....
We have a 210 tank, we got for a few dollars from a yard sale..scrubbed out for a nutrient tank. We also will be moving our drip system, that we were going to use in another area, over to this gardening site and another water tank.......We will do that graded tubular feeding system, which allows each site to have a tube going into the pots....
Due to being on a well...of course our water is gravity fed for outdoor....
The outdoor soil, combined with fill dirt, brought in by a neighbor who has a dump truck situation....will happen within the next couple of weeks, to prepare the upper mid landing for outdoor grow...
Purchasing 100' of high strength, weather resistant, 6' to 7' tall, deer fencing. We will individually cage the plants...for the grow.

One other point to clarify....We might not need the added nutrients due to the soil composition, however we want to have that on hand and ready....because this will be our first outdoor grow, here on this property.
It will also be the largest one we have undertaken. D had grown outdoors and my ex grew outside in the corn in Oregon...SO, it is going to be an adventure, for sure.....


----------

